# Lenovo Ideapad Y500 or Lenovo Ideapad Y510p Which one to go for



## -=hell=- (Aug 30, 2013)

*Hello Guys,

As today I got to know that in some states Lenovo Ideapad Y510p is available. And on some online websites too.

Like : Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

IdeaPad Y510p (Dusk Black) - Ideapad - Laptops

One more thing I noticed that there is a user who said that Lenovo Ideapad Y510p have GT 755m 2gb GDDR5 but on online stores its showing GT750m GDDR5 2GB. Me confuse in this kindly if anyone is sure kindly clear my this doubt. 

Now lets see what Lenovo ideapad Y510p offering in comparison of Y500 

1. Y510p Offering Haswell 4th Gen i7 Processor 4700QM in comparison of Y500's 3rd Gen i7 Processor 3632QM
2. Confuse Upon GPU as website showing GT 750 2GB GDDR5. But user saying it have GT 755m 2GB GDDR5
3. Y510p offering Full HD LED Glare Display in comparison of Y500's HD Display. Resolution Same for both (1366 x 768 Pixel). So as seeing on the resolution i guess its FHD instead of Full HD
4. Both Ideapad sports JBL speaker. But Y510p offers Dolby Home Theatre v4 Audio on account of Y500's only Dolby.
5. Both offers 1 x USB 2.0 and 2 x USB 3.0
6. Y500 offers 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection but no announcement over Y510p regarding as it only have 1 Year Onsite Warranty.

Price : 70000rs as per Flipkart. Y500.
Price : 76000rs+ as per Flipkart Y510p.

So, now the question arise that which one to choose? if we want to choose it upon purely gaming basis?

Kindly join this GD  and help others. Whatever your decision kindly post ur reason for choosing that upon that .

Regards
*


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2013)

Now since you haven't mentioned the budget so I am guessing that you can spend about 76 k.
now regarding your question yes it is 755m, full hd display is always a plus to have and dude the sound is just awesome pair it with good headphone and it can do wonders for you in terms of sound.
My vote goes to y510p proud owner.


----------



## amg009 (Aug 30, 2013)

Would love to have the y510p...


----------



## -=hell=- (Aug 30, 2013)

amg009 said:


> Would love to have the y510p...



kindly state the reason buddy why u would love to have the y510p



$hadow said:


> Now since you haven't mentioned the budget so I am guessing that you can spend about 76 k.
> now regarding your question yes it is 755m, full hd display is always a plus to have and dude the sound is just awesome pair it with good headphone and it can do wonders for you in terms of sound.
> My vote goes to y510p proud owner.



Buddy I dont have problem with the budget I can extend it till 75000rs INR but I need a laptop on which I don't regret in coming future as I won't be changing my lappi in the next 2-3 years atleast. So, I need a lappi that can run all games for next 2-3 years without any issue.

1 more question to Shadow can you tell do Indian version have SLI slot and SSD?


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 30, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> kindly state the reason buddy why u would love to have the y510p



Y510P Eyes closed because its Successor of Y500 line up

PROS 
FHD Display
GT755M  5-10% increase in FPS in most games( if im not wrong)
4th Gen Intel Haswell i7 CPU 
and what more do you want buddy...


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 30, 2013)

The question behind this thread is baseless...always a 510p, where would there be a query in the first place!!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> kindly state the reason buddy why u would love to have the y510p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not find any reason whyy510p cannot be used for the next 3 years so that is why I also purchased it and yes you can add ssd to it my brother is bringing one from  Canada


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 30, 2013)

@-=hell=-
The 3rd point of your opening post is confusing... Rectify it...
Coming to the discussion, the question on which laptop is better is irrelevant!!! Doesn't even need a freaking answer!!!


----------



## -=hell=- (Aug 30, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> @-=hell=-
> The 3rd point of your opening post is confusing... Rectify it...
> Coming to the discussion, the question on which laptop is better is irrelevant!!! Doesn't even need a freaking answer!!!



what is confusing kindly tell so that i can correct it


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 30, 2013)

Now I'll tell you Lenovo y500 has the edge only for the turbo boost in the laptop for when multiple cores are running and y500 is cheaper

in all other aspects y510p is a clear winner


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> Buddy I dont have problem with the budget I can extend it till 75000rs INR but I need a laptop on which I don't regret in coming future as I won't be changing my lappi in the next 2-3 years atleast. So, I need a lappi that* can run all games for next 2-3 years* without any issue.
> 
> 1 more question to Shadow can you tell do Indian version have SLI slot and SSD?


I'm sure my Y500 will also easily run all games for next 3 years

My Y500 had free slot for SSD(mSATA port to be precise, mSATA SSDs are available in eBay too Click Here)


----------



## -=hell=- (Aug 31, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Now I'll tell you Lenovo y500 has the edge only for the turbo boost in the laptop for when multiple cores are running and y500 is cheaper
> 
> in all other aspects y510p is a clear winner



Y510p also provides Turbo boost as per Flipkart page

*Clock Speed: 2.4 GHz with Turbo Boost Technology Upto 3.4 GHz*


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 31, 2013)

Y500 removed from dostore (lenovo official site)


----------



## -=hell=- (Aug 31, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Y500 removed from dostore (lenovo official site)



yeah seen that yesterday only


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 31, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> Y510p also provides Turbo boost as per Flipkart page
> 
> *Clock Speed: 2.4 GHz with Turbo Boost Technology Upto 3.4 GHz*



some benchmarks were done by notebook check and they found out that the laptop lacked turbo boost when multiple cores were active...
you can check yourself...


----------



## -=hell=- (Sep 1, 2013)

y510p still not available in Lucknow


----------

